# 135 degree crown molding cut



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

jbeaulieu said:


> I have seen this question posted but have yet to fully understand any of the answers. Perhaps it is not as simple as nesting the piece and making xx degree mitre cuts?
> 
> If someone could explain how to make this cut I would greatly appreciate it. Simpler is better of course.
> 
> It is a 135 degree insoide corner cut for cabinet crown molding. The crown has a 45 degree spring angle.


What is 1/2 of 135?

67.5*

There is your angle for each piece.

I'm assuming you are using the "nesting against the fence upside down and backwards." If so 67.5* is your angle. If cutting on the flat, it is different.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You said you have a 135 degree INSIDE corner?

Are you sure?

If you look at a normal corner, it's only 90 degrees.

To get a 135 INSIDE corner, you would have to keep tightening that turn 50% more till you had such a narrow little pie shaped wedge back in there you could hardly get your hand in, let alone open a cabinet door.

Are you sure you are not simply talking about a 45 degree corner? Just a regular angled corner cabinet that makes the 90 turn from one wall to the other? Like those shown below?

This is just about the only setup you ever see in kitchen cabinets... other than a plain 90 degree turn. 

If that is the case, it's a simple 22.5 degree setting on your miter saw... and you cut the molding "nested", placed in the saw with the bottom of the molding upward.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Willie T said:


> You said you have a 135 degree INSIDE corner?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> ...


A 135* inside corner is wider than a 90* corner.

The bigger the number of degrees the wider the angle.

The 45* corner you speak of is a 135* corner (45* relative to a 90* corner = 135*), if you measure the angle you wouldn't find 45* anywhere.

Now a 60* inside corner would be the narrow pie shape you are talking about.

Hope I'm not confusing.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, for the purposes of playing schoolroom games with a protractor. But not for cutting miter angles. For that, you have to get 'real-world' practical.

If I asked you to make a 90 degree turn in your car, it would be a simple right angle turn, correct? 90 degrees from the direction of travel.

If I asked you to make a 45 degree turn, you would naturally make a shallower turn of only half that angle.

Now if I asked you to make a 180 turn, would you not turn the car around and head back to where you came from?

So......... If I said "Turn 135 degrees." Would you not turn harder past 90, but not all the way to 180?

This is what I'm trying to show the OP. This is the way it works when using the scale on the front of the saw.

Set your miter saw at 0 angle, and what do you get? A square cut.

Although it is 'technically' 90 degrees to the edge of the wood, (playing protractor games again) it is a 0 degree setting on the saw.... in line with the direction of travel of the saw blade.

Now try to move your saw to 67.5*. Go on, try.

You can't do it, can you? Of course not. The saw only goes to 45* (or a few degrees more for some of the expensive saws)

So for us to sit at our computers and confuse a novice with protractor games is not too productive. He wants to know what to set his saw on to make that cut.

The setting on the saw scale is......... what? Yep, 22.5 degrees.

*If you need to further understand how to use the UPSIDEDOWN & BACKWARD method of cutting crown molding*
*CLICK HERE.*

By the way, I use that very same little orange Miter Gauge shown in the pictures every day on multi thousand dollar jobs. It works fine for only about $25. (And you don't even need that, if you are extra careful with each and every cut.... but that is a lot of serious hassle, with too much chance of getting off a little every time you make a new cut.)


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess we are both saying the same thing in different ways. Its a matter of where you are looking at the angle from. But yes you are right that the setting on the saw would be 22.5*.

90*-22.5* = 67.5* I guess I forgot to mention his saw doesn't go to 67.5, I thought that was obvious. Anytime you have a bigger miter angle than what your saw will cut you just take the reciprocal angle. Anyways, it looks like I'm just "confusing a novice with protractor games." 

Sorry for that.


----------

